# 15th Annual Monson Mass Bike Show



## MrColumbia (Jan 13, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 28, 2012)

Vending or not, I'll be there either way.


----------



## LFisher160 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hope To Be There! Will Deliver the Triple if Anyone is Interested.*

I hope to attend. If anyone is interested I am selling the bike I brought to show at Monson.

I will deliver to Monson or anywhere in Southern New England

Larry Fisher

This is it:



			
				lfisher160 said:
			
		

> *FOR SALE:* 20" Radical Custom Triple Steering Western Flyer Triplet/Tandem
> 
> *LOCATION:* Bristol, RI
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a Great meet. Anyone who can make it should go!


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the next big East Coast show! Coming up soon!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 29, 2012)

Bump !!!!!


----------



## OldRoads (Mar 3, 2012)

With the original text completely lifted off my site without acknowledgement... I BUMP:

http://oldroads.com/monson.asp


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2012)

OldRoads said:


> With the original text completely lifted off my site without acknowledgement... I BUMP:
> 
> http://oldroads.com/monson.asp




What ever helps get people to the show. Vin are you going to be there?


----------



## OldRoads (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree Catfish, but it always gets my shorts in a bunch when I stumble on my stuff used without someone at least asking to use it or including a link saying where it was lifted from.  
Anyway, yes, I’m planning to be there as a buyer. I’ll have cash and truck.  
Jim’s show always has a good vibe to it.


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2012)

OldRoads said:


> I agree Catfish, but it always gets my shorts in a bunch when I stumble on my stuff used without someone at least asking to use it or including a link saying where it was lifted from.
> Anyway, yes, I’m planning to be there as a buyer. I’ll have cash and truck.
> Jim’s show always has a good vibe to it.




Vin,   I know what you mean. I've had it happen with photos I've posted.... I'm glad your coming to the meet.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## OldRoads (Mar 6, 2012)

Not the flyer.  The link (which has now been changed) had all of the photos used for the Dudley show ad on my site.

The flyer is great btw.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## OldRoads (Mar 7, 2012)

And my apologies for jumping so quickly.
With all respect,
Vin


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2012)

Bumb for this weekend. Make it if you can.


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 22, 2012)

See you there......


----------

